# Questione epocale.



## Old Lineadombra (7 Ottobre 2008)

Qualche tempo fa a Torino, città dove abito, fu scoperto un postribolo clandestino. "Bella notizia", direte voi, l'Italia è piena di postriboli e anche di mignotte. Vero.

Orbene. Nella faccenda non mi colpì tanto la cosa in sè, quanto che poco dopo cominciarono le indiscrezioni sui frequentatori del lupanare che non erano vecchi bavosi, ragazzotti brufolotici, sfigati generici o timidi incalliti, bensì, nell'ordine:

1) Calciatori della Juventus (non uno, ma almeno cinque).
2) Calciatori del Torino (non so quanti).
3) Professionisti 40/50enni (un paio di notai, avvocati in quantità, molti medici, qualche commercialista).
4) Giornalisti (un famoso giornalista sportivo, un commentatore politico di livello nazionale, una pattuglia di intellettuali, ecc.)
5) Professori universitari.
6) Ragazzacci 'ben nati' col fuoristada parcheggiato di traverso sulle strisce pedonali.

Benissimo. "Allora?" Direte voi. Allora, dico io, qui c'è qualcosa che non torna. A leggere gli interventi su questo forum (e non solo qui) sembrerebbe questo un paese di fanciulle disinibite, che spargono con dovizia le proprie grazie, multiorgasmiche, fantasiose, allegre, insomma, il bengodi.

E invece scopri che categorie maschili al top della figaggine (solo i professori universitari potrebbero essere un po' sfigatelli, ma autorevoli statistiche li pongono al vertice della categoria dei trombatori insieme agli idraulici), gente che, almeno in teoria, non dovrebbe faticare per qualche momento di relax, per farsi una lieve, tranquilla, rilassante scopata, deve ricorrere a oneste professioniste, pagando il giusto.

Non sembra anche a voi che in tutto questo ci sia qualcosa di strano? Che le nostre fanciulle non siano poi così disinibite? Che tendano, dopo un primo entusiasmo, a diventare noiosissime? Che le categorie su menzionate siano cadute in disgrazia presso il pubblico femminile? Che solo l'idraulico, figura che non compariva fra i frequentatori del casino, tenga ormai alta, solitario, la palma dell'italico tubo? 

Mi piacerebbe leggere che cosa ne pensate.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Agli uomini piacciono le prostitute perche' con loro non si devono mettere in duscussione.

Pagano e fine.


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*..............*

Ma guarda che se non ti piace la porta è aperta.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  sicuro che non ti tratteniamo!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Agli uomini piacciono le prostitute perche' con loro non si devono mettere in duscussione.
> 
> Pagano e fine.


non sempre c'è un ragionamento così fine sotto...


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

con una prostituta non rischi di fare la figura del pirla.
non devi corteggiarla, non devi pagare la cena, non devi essere brillante.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non sempre c'è un ragionamento così fine sotto...


Ma il mio non e' un ragionamento fine se ci pensi... e' solo scritto finemente... in parole povere suonerebbe cosi':

L'uomo ogni tanto non c'ha voglia di rompersi i coglioni con le donne ma vuole solo farsi una gran trombata, senza fiori ne corteggiamenti... quindi paga.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> con una prostituta non rischi di fare la figura del pirla.
> non devi corteggiarla, non devi pagare la cena, non devi essere brillante.



Vieni che ti offro un martini


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma il mio non e' un ragionamento fine se ci pensi... e' solo scritto finemente... in parole povere suonerebbe cosi':
> 
> L'uomo ogni tanto non c'ha voglia di rompersi i coglioni con le donne ma vuole solo farsi una gran trombata, senza fiori ne corteggiamenti... quindi paga.


ah ecco... così sinceramente suona meno da giudizio negativo...


----------



## Bruja (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Italia1*



Italia1 ha detto:


> non sempre c'è un ragionamento così fine sotto...


C'é eccome, anzi oltre a non mettersi in discussione, soddisfano voglie in tempi infunzionali al bisogno e... soprattutto non devono dire a queste signorine "ti amo" o "nessuna mi ha fatto girare tanto la testa" ed amenità del genere. 
Di solito sono belle, giovani e disinibite ed hanno una tariffa, e pagate quella, niente code o timori con la moglie, fidanzata, compagna ufficiale.
Le ospiti di quelle "case" soddisfano un "bisogno di mercato" non trattano questioni sentimentali.....
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Qualche tempo fa a Torino, città dove abito, fu scoperto un postribolo clandestino. "Bella notizia", direte voi, l'Italia è piena di postriboli e anche di mignotte. Vero.
> 
> Orbene. Nella faccenda non mi colpì tanto la cosa in sè, quanto che poco dopo cominciarono le indiscrezioni sui frequentatori del lupanare che non erano vecchi bavosi, ragazzotti brufolotici, sfigati generici o timidi incalliti, bensì, nell'ordine:
> 
> ...


E' davvero sorprendente che invece di domandarti cosa non va negli uomini (in uomini che non hanno necessità del "servizio sociale" delle prostitute) tu ti ponga la domanda di cosa non va nelle donne...
O forse non è sorprendente ....la difficoltà a mettersi in discussione è diffusa.


O.T. La schiavitù è sempre esistita fin da tempi remoti fino a poco più di cento anni fa ....perché non porsi l'obiettivo di eliminare la prostituzione?
Se si obietta che la schiavitù era il prodotto di una violenza e non sempre la prostituzione lo è...è solo perché si pensa di eliminare l'offerta della prostituzione e non la domanda...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ah ecco... così sinceramente suona meno da giudizio negativo...








   ah sì????


----------



## Old Lineadombra (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Agli uomini piacciono le prostitute perche' con loro non si devono mettere in duscussione.
> 
> Pagano e fine.


Invece alle donne piace mettersi in discussione? (E' una domanda innocente, al di fuori di qualunque polemica).


----------



## Old Lineadombra (7 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> con una prostituta non rischi di fare la figura del pirla.
> non devi corteggiarla, non devi pagare la cena, non devi essere brillante.


 
Insomma, non devi esibire il tesserino di fame coatta e lasciare a lei l'ultima parola.   ;-)


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ah sì????


si.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Invece alle donne piace mettersi in discussione? (E' una domanda innocente, al di fuori di qualunque polemica).


In generale si.

Poi guarda che il mettersi in discussione e' relativo alla trombata


----------



## Old Lineadombra (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma il mio non e' un ragionamento fine se ci pensi... e' solo scritto finemente... in parole povere suonerebbe cosi':
> 
> L'uomo ogni tanto non c'ha voglia di rompersi i coglioni con le donne ma vuole solo farsi una gran trombata, senza fiori ne corteggiamenti... quindi paga.


 
Ecco, l'uomo è più... "down to business".


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Ecco, l'uomo è più... "down to business".


????????????????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Invece alle donne piace mettersi in discussione? (E' una domanda innocente, al di fuori di qualunque polemica).


 Se vanno a prostituti dovrebbero farlo.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (7 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' davvero sorprendente che invece di domandarti cosa non va negli uomini (in uomini che non hanno necessità del "servizio sociale" delle prostitute) tu ti ponga la domanda di cosa non va nelle donne...
> O forse non è sorprendente ....la difficoltà a mettersi in discussione è diffusa.
> 
> 
> ...


Questa di domandarsi "che cosa non va negli uomini" mi sembra l'osservazione più intrigante. Può darsi che tu abbia ragione, però mi verrebbe da risponderti che non c'è niente che non va negli uomini, al di là del fatto che, probabilmente, il loro rapporto col sesso non richiede coinvolgimento emotivo (emotivo, non sentimentale, c'è una bella differenza), mentre per le donne (per la maggior parte delle donne, almeno) non è così.
Le ragioni sono le più diverse: Biologiche (la necessità per il maschio di ingravidare il maggior numero di femmine per trasmettere il proprio DNA - la necessità per la femmina di un nucleo stabile finalizzato alla nutrizione della prole ed alla sua difesa dai predatori), Culturali (l'uomo con tante donne è "macho", la donna con tanti uomini è "*****"), Economiche, potremmo andare avanti all'infinito, il fatto è che nessuna rivoluzione sessuale è riuscita, a parte in qualche breve periodo storico, a scalfire questo diverso approccio.

L'unico mado per battere definitivamente la prostituzione è la punizione del cliente. Il solo paese che ci è riuscito è la Svezia (dove sono tutti notoriamente serissimi).
M'interessa molto la questione, già motivo di accese discussioni con alcune amiche (belle e intelligenti).


----------



## Old Lineadombra (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In generale si.
> 
> Poi guarda che il mettersi in discussione e' relativo alla trombata


Scusa non capisco, che cosa vuol dire mettersi in discussione relativamente alla trombata? Aver paura di deludere le aspettative? Non capisco, veramente.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ????????????????


 
Concreto...? Terra-terra....?


----------



## Bruja (7 Ottobre 2008)

*vedi...*



Lineadombra ha detto:


> Questa di domandarsi "che cosa non va negli uomini" mi sembra l'osservazione più intrigante. Può darsi che tu abbia ragione, però mi verrebbe da risponderti che non c'è niente che non va negli uomini, al di là del fatto che, probabilmente, il loro rapporto col sesso non richiede coinvolgimento emotivo (emotivo, non sentimentale, c'è una bella differenza), mentre per le donne (per la maggior parte delle donne, almeno) non è così.
> Le ragioni sono le più diverse: Biologiche (la necessità per il maschio di ingravidare il maggior numero di femmine per trasmettere il proprio DNA - la necessità per la femmina di un nucleo stabile finalizzato alla nutrizione della prole ed alla sua difesa dai predatori), Culturali (l'uomo con tante donne è "macho", la donna con tanti uomini è "*****"), Economiche, potremmo andare avanti all'infinito, il fatto è che nessuna rivoluzione sessuale è riuscita, a parte in qualche breve periodo storico, a scalfire questo diverso approccio.
> 
> L'unico mado per battere definitivamente la prostituzione è la punizione del cliente. Il solo paese che ci è riuscito è la Svezia (dove sono tutti notoriamente serissimi).
> M'interessa molto la questione, già motivo di accese discussioni con alcune amiche (belle e intelligenti).


Le risposte le avevi già e sono, appunto, quelle socialmente e storicamente più note e più efficaci... e non fa mai male ribadirle.... rende meno pesante l' "ovvietà" che le prostitute sono una categoria funzionale a determinate necessità.
Bruja


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Insomma, non devi esibire il tesserino di fame coatta e lasciare a lei l'ultima parola. ;-)


sei tu linea che hai una concezione della donna tutta tua.
io la vedrei come un'insicurezza dell'uomo, del non essere all'altezza, del non essere abbastanza bello, intelligente, brillante e con una prostituta tutte queste caratteristiche non sono richieste.
Quello che io chiamo corteggiamento, cena, brillantezza non sono offese, sono cose piacevoli, che fanno parte del "rito" tra uomo e donna.
E quel minimo di conoscenza può rendere molto più piacevole anche il rapporto sessuale.
poi io personalmente non riuscirei ad andare con una prostituta sapendo che più del 90% sono lì sul marciapiede perchè prese a botte e calci nel culo, ma evidentemente io son troppo _sensibile _
resta il fatto che il bigolino che tira da non resistere ce l'ha l'uomo...


----------



## Old Lineadombra (7 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sei tu linea che hai una concezione della donna tutta tua.
> io la vedrei come un'insicurezza dell'uomo, del non essere all'altezza, del non essere abbastanza bello, intelligente, brillante e con una prostituta tutte queste caratteristiche non sono richieste.
> Quello che io chiamo corteggiamento, cena, brillantezza non sono offese, sono cose piacevoli, che fanno parte del "rito" tra uomo e donna.
> E quel minimo di conoscenza può rendere molto più piacevole anche il rapporto sessuale.
> ...


 
Non ho parlato di povere vittime come le prostitute da marciapiede alle quali probabilmente si appella l'universo maschile al quale fai riferimento (uomini che magari non sono belli, nè brillanti, pieni di magagne, o forse solo timidi e inesperti), ma ho citato apposta l'esempio del Viva-Lain (così si chiamava il postribolo) i cui frequentatori erano dei fortunati, brillanti, idoli del nostro tempo in alcuni casi (mi riferisco ai calciatori), gente che avrebbe potuto avere tutte le donne belle e disinibite che desiderava e invece no, andava al Viva-Lain (la cui tenutaria, per inciso, era una deliziosa e coltissima signora).

Ho postato da qualche parte (non mi ricordo dove, ho scritto molto in questi giorni) un commento che faceva riferimento, appunto, al rituale di corteggiamento: le lusinghe a cui le donne sono sensibili non sono infinite. Qualunque 'beccone seriale' sa che tasti toccare e li tocca, spietatamente quando vuole portarsi a letto una donna. Poco importa, poi, che siano balle strumentali e che questo generi conseguenze che vanno al di là del controllo di chiunque (travolgendo, a volte, lo stesso beccone seriale).

Ecco, questo potrebbe essere un altro argomento di discussione: Fino a che punto le donne vogliono credere alle balle strumentali che vengono loro raccontate? 


P.S.

Che idea avrei io delle donne?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Concreto...? Terra-terra....?


YUP!


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Non ho parlato di povere vittime come le prostitute da marciapiede alle quali probabilmente si appella l'universo maschile al quale fai riferimento (uomini che magari non sono belli, nè brillanti, pieni di magagne, o forse solo timidi e inesperti), ma ho citato apposta l'esempio del Viva-Lain (così si chiamava il postribolo) i cui frequentatori erano dei fortunati, brillanti, idoli del nostro tempo in alcuni casi (mi riferisco ai calciatori), *gente che avrebbe potuto avere tutte le donne belle e disinibite che desiderava e invece no*, andava al Viva-Lain (la cui tenutaria, per inciso, era una deliziosa e coltissima signora).
> 
> Ho postato da qualche parte (non mi ricordo dove, ho scritto molto in questi giorni) un commento che faceva riferimento, appunto, al rituale di corteggiamento: le lusinghe a cui le donne sono sensibili non sono infinite. Qualunque 'beccone seriale' sa che tasti toccare e li tocca, spietatamente quando vuole portarsi a letto una donna. Poco importa, poi, che siano balle strumentali e che questo generi conseguenze che vanno al di là del controllo di chiunque (travolgendo, a volte, lo stesso beccone seriale).
> 
> ...


l'esser pieni di grano non fa di loro uomini brillanti e coi quali una donna si accompagna volentieri.
quelle di cui parli (donne belle e disinibite che codesti calciatori potrebbero avere) sono donne alle quali della tua brillantezza importa poco nè se non azzecchi un congiuntivo manco a pagarti 
infatti vedi che vanno nei postriboli.
dove, secondo una logica di autogiustificazione, le donne battono con ardore e allegria, grate alla vita di poter esercitare la professione.
poi scusa, ma che donne frequentate?? lusinghe?? tasti da toccare??


----------



## La Lupa (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vieni che ti offro un martini


Per me un negrosky.


----------



## La Lupa (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Questa di domandarsi "che cosa non va negli uomini" mi sembra l'osservazione più intrigante. Può darsi che tu abbia ragione, però mi verrebbe da risponderti che non c'è niente che non va negli uomini, al di là del fatto che, probabilmente, il loro rapporto col sesso non richiede coinvolgimento emotivo (emotivo, non sentimentale, c'è una bella differenza), mentre per le donne (per la maggior parte delle donne, almeno) non è così.
> Le ragioni sono le più diverse: Biologiche (la necessità per il maschio di ingravidare il maggior numero di femmine per trasmettere il proprio DNA - la necessità per la femmina di un nucleo stabile finalizzato alla nutrizione della prole ed alla sua difesa dai predatori), Culturali (l'uomo con tante donne è "macho", la donna con tanti uomini è "*****"), Economiche, potremmo andare avanti all'infinito, il fatto è che nessuna rivoluzione sessuale è riuscita, a parte in qualche breve periodo storico, a scalfire questo diverso approccio......


Evvedi che la risposta la sai già da solo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Parliamoci chiaro: la donna te la da con generosità e acrobaticamente

a) se ha intuito che te la sposeresti
b) se la paghi

Sono pochissime le donne c) 

(forse stanno aumentando eh... ma io ne conosco veramente veramente poche)



*Persichè*...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... io ti voglio bene... ma santo iddio... ma perchè c'hai sta fissa contro la prostituzione???

Mettiamola così...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... e se da domani sparissero tutte le zoccole dalla faccia della terra...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .... bon. Se gli uomini ne vogliono... o mogli, o fidanzate, o stupri, o bricolage.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (7 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'esser pieni di grano non fa di loro uomini brillanti e coi quali una donna si accompagna volentieri.
> quelle di cui parli (donne belle e disinibite che codesti calciatori potrebbero avere) sono donne alle quali della tua brillantezza importa poco nè se non azzecchi un congiuntivo manco a pagarti
> infatti vedi che vanno nei postriboli.
> dove, secondo una logica di autogiustificazione, le donne battono con ardore e allegria, grate alla vita di poter esercitare la professione.
> poi scusa, ma che donne frequentate?? lusinghe?? tasti da toccare??


 
Non credo che i frequentatori del Viva-Lain fossero solo persone 'piene di grano'... mica erano tutti venditori di cocomeri all'ortofrutta, nè tutti calciatori. Probabilmente c'erano anche persone intelligenti e brillanti (se non altro per via della legge dei grandi numeri).

Non mi dire che non hai mai incontrato 'becconi seriali'? Nè mai nessuna tua amica si è imbattuta nel beccone in questione (il beccone seriale fa largo uso di "lusinghe" e "tasti da toccare", sono i suoi ferri del mestiere, li tiene sotto la sua gabbana e li sfodera quando occorre) ;-).

Avrei una serie di gustosi aneddoti (qualche volta anche dolorosi, però) sui becconi seriali (ne conosco alcuni). Non te li infliggo (nè gli aneddoti, nè i becconi seriali).

Frequentate? Mi dai del "voi"?


----------



## Old Lineadombra (7 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Evvedi che la risposta la sai già da solo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lupa, sei forte!


----------



## MK (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Fino a che punto le donne vogliono credere alle balle strumentali che vengono loro raccontate?


Bella domanda.


----------



## Nordica (7 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bella domanda.


ciao MK2! come stai? tutto ok in quel 'di Milano?


----------



## MK (7 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> ciao MK2! come stai? tutto ok in quel 'di Milano?


Uè ciao, tutto ok? Tu? Migliorata la situazione a casa?


----------



## Nordica (7 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Uè ciao, tutto ok? Tu? Migliorata la situazione a casa?


 

si un po' di tregua! mi chiama amore e lo fa'!

son troppo innamorata! speremmo che dura!????

e anche grazie a te e gli altri che sto meglio!

mi avete tirato su dal pozzo!!!

mi sento meglio e vivo meglio!

ho capito che sono io la pietra importante che regge la nostra casetta!

se io tremo, trema tutto! se io sono forte, va tutto bene!

pesante il peso, ma che ci posso fare?

meglio un po' di felicità, che il nulla!

un bacio bella gnocca!


----------



## Old fiore1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

ho l'impressione che siano molte le donne che non si vogliono mettere in discussione...sono un po stanco di luoghi comuni, la verità  è che abbiamo tutti paura di vivere oppure come ho sentito dire da claude lelouche, non si capisce perchè tutti noi si faccia di tutto per essere infelici... prendete me, divorziato e innamorato di una donna non riesco a smettere di desiderarne delle altre e la cosa bella è che sono loro a non volermi... dentro di me io ho già tradito e mi sento malissimo ma non posso farne a meno... ora dite voi se questa non è paranoia(sono appena arrivato e questo è il mio primo messaggio, non credo nemmeno avro risposta ma un po ci spero...)


----------



## Pocahontas (7 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> ciao MK2! come stai? tutto ok in quel 'di Milano?


 
Ninna, stai cercando di battere i record, con questi frequenti cambi di avatar?


----------



## Old fiore1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

nessuna risposta... il buio anche qui?


----------



## Nordica (7 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Ninna, stai cercando di battere i record, con questi frequenti cambi di avatar?


scusa ma stavamo su "communicazioni" con Italia1 e Holly a giocare!

adesso basta!

bye bye....


----------



## Nordica (7 Ottobre 2008)

fiore1 ha detto:


> nessuna risposta... il buio anche qui?


prova aprire uno thread tuo e vedrai che ti rispondono! poi questa e l'ora di cena! Se mangia!!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

fiore1 ha detto:


> ho l'impressione che siano molte le donne che non si vogliono mettere in discussione...sono un po stanco di luoghi comuni, la verità  è che abbiamo tutti paura di vivere oppure come ho sentito dire da claude lelouche, non si capisce perchè tutti noi si faccia di tutto per essere infelici... prendete me, divorziato e innamorato di una donna non riesco a smettere di desiderarne delle altre e la cosa bella è che sono loro a non volermi... dentro di me io ho già tradito e mi sento malissimo ma non posso farne a meno... ora dite voi se questa non è paranoia(sono appena arrivato e questo è il mio primo messaggio, non credo nemmeno avro risposta ma un po ci spero...)


ma tu vuoi smettere di desiderarle?


----------



## Old fiore1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

non vorrei rovinare la cena a qualcuno... che cosa sarebbe uno thread?


----------



## Old fiore1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

spiegami come? hai qualche domanda meno semplicistica?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

fiore1 ha detto:


> non vorrei rovinare la cena a qualcuno... che cosa sarebbe uno thread?


un Thread o Topic è una discussione...
un post invece è un messaggio che si scrive in un topic (o thread) come quelli che stai scrivendo tu...
è chiaro?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

fiore1 ha detto:


> spiegami come? hai qualche domanda meno semplicistica?


la domanda è semplice e non semplicistica...vuoi smettere di desiderarle o vuoi continuare a desiderarle sperando di concretizzare con qualcuna?
è molto semplice...o vuoi smettere oppure no...


----------



## Old fiore1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> un Thread o Topic è una discussione...
> un post invece è un messaggio che si scrive in un topic (o thread) come quelli che stai scrivendo tu...
> è chiaro?


non tanto....


----------



## Old fiore1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> la domanda è semplice e non semplicistica...vuoi smettere di desiderarle o vuoi continuare a desiderarle sperando di concretizzare con qualcuna?
> è molto semplice...o vuoi smettere oppure no...


la volontà è tutto secondo te? sembra facile a parole pertanto semplicistico....


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

fiore1 ha detto:


> la volontà è tutto secondo te? sembra facile a parole pertanto semplicistico....


senti..se poi la volontà è tutto lo discutioamo dopo e se è semplicistico o meno...andiamo per gradi...io ti ho fatto una domanda e se tu non vuoi rispondermi e vuoi farti un monologo con me che ti ascolto e non interagisco puoi stare a parlare qui da solo fino al giudizio universale..
arrivedorci...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

fiore1 ha detto:


> non tanto....


allora il thread in cui tu stai postando si chiama Questione epocale...
ogni sezione del forum (confessionale, libero, comunicazioni, ecc) è formato da tante discussioni a sè stanti che si chiamano thread o topic..
ogni topic a sua volta è formato da tanti post che sono i messaggi che si scrivono e che stai scrivendo anche tu in questo momento...
più chiaro di così non riesco...


----------



## Old fiore1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> allora il thread in cui tu stai postando si chiama Questione epocale...
> ogni sezione del forum (confessionale, libero, comunicazioni, ecc) è formato da tante discussioni a sè stanti che si chiamano thread o topic..
> ogni topic a sua volta è formato da tanti post che sono i messaggi che si scrivono e che stai scrivendo anche tu in questo momento...
> più chiaro di così non riesco...


ti ringrazio... ora penso di avere capito... una sola cosa : chi decide "utente demente" o "utente neofita" mi sento un po pirla... comunque la risposta alla tua domanda non l'ho ancora trovata altrimenti non mi confronterei e sarebbe tutto piu semplice... infatti il punto è questo!!! ora sento solo di essere un po ******* e per quanto non abbia mai tradito fisicamente continuo a desiderare delle donne spesso sapendo che sarà uno sbaglio per come mi potrei sentire dopo...è un po vigliacco e assurdo ma vorrei sapere se sono solo oppure se a qualcuno/a è già successo ciò e se ne sono venuti fuori in che modo....


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

fiore1 ha detto:


> ti ringrazio... ora penso di avere capito... una sola cosa : chi decide "utente demente" o "utente neofita" mi sento un po pirla... comunque la risposta alla tua domanda non l'ho ancora trovata altrimenti non mi confronterei e sarebbe tutto piu semplice... infatti il punto è questo!!! ora sento solo di essere un po ******* e per quanto non abbia mai tradito fisicamente continuo a desiderare delle donne spesso sapendo che sarà uno sbaglio per come mi potrei sentire dopo...è un po vigliacco e assurdo ma vorrei sapere se sono solo oppure se a qualcuno/a è già successo ciò e se ne sono venuti fuori in che modo....


per quanto riguarda chi decide cosa scrivere sotto il tuo nick sei tu, ma non ricordo come si fa e poi neofita o accolto sono scritti in automatico. e poi forse dipende da quanto tempo sei nel forum...
per il resto ok...non posso aiutarti allora perchè seppur attratto da altre donne quando fidanzato o sposato non ho mai avuto un bisogno *spamodico *di possederle come il tuo... come tutti ho gli occhi e guardo ma mai andato oltre e non ne ho mai sentito il bisogno..diverso è/è stato da single


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

ho controllato...se vuoi cambiare e scrivere ad esempio utente figo, devi cliccare su user cp (il bottone si trova in alto alla pagina insieme ai tasti member search ecc..) arrivato nella poagina seguente a sinistra trovi un elenco di opziioni..clicca sulla prima "modifica dettagli" e nell apagina successiva nel riquadro titolo utente personalizzato scrivi ciò che vuoi e poi salva il tutto cliccando alla fine della pagina...et voilà...


----------



## Old Perchè_no (7 Ottobre 2008)

Ciao a tutti!
Ma come puoi proporre di eliminare la prostituzione.... Se e' il mestiere piu' antico del mondo, ci sara' 1 motivo, che ne dici? Premetto di non essere mai stato con 1 prostituta. Penso pero' che scopare sia la cosa piu' bella del mondo, e non deve x forza esserci 1 sentimento dietro. X colpa del cristianesimo e della cultura bigotta, le ragazze italiane hanno il terrore del giudizio altrui, infatti all'estero sono le piu' acrobatiche, proprio xe' nessuno le conosce ahahah! Ma finiamola con sti moralismi ipocriti.
W il duce.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Perchè_no ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Ma come puoi proporre di eliminare la prostituzione.... Se e' il mestiere piu' antico del mondo, ci sara' 1 motivo, che ne dici? Premetto di non essere mai stato con 1 prostituta. Penso pero' che scopare sia la cosa piu' bella del mondo, e non deve x forza esserci 1 sentimento dietro. X colpa del cristianesimo e della cultura bigotta, le ragazze italiane hanno il terrore del giudizio altrui, infatti all'estero sono le piu' acrobatiche, proprio xe' nessuno le conosce ahahah! Ma finiamola con sti moralismi ipocriti.
> W il duce.


L'erba del vicino e' sempre piu' verde!

Pensa che all'estero pensano l'esatto contrario e sbavano dietro a lle italiane 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non capisco poi cosa c'entri W il Duce... ma forse faccio troppe domande


----------



## Verena67 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Q
> Benissimo. "Allora?" Direte voi. Allora, dico io, qui c'è qualcosa che non torna. *A leggere gli interventi su questo forum *(e non solo qui) sembrerebbe questo un paese di fanciulle disinibite, che spargono con dovizia le proprie grazie, multiorgasmiche, fantasiose, allegre, insomma, il bengodi.




E ragazze, copriamoci!


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Piu' che coprirmi li coprirei di mazzate.


----------



## Old Perchè_no (7 Ottobre 2008)

Eheheh, così, tanto x fare incazzare i compagni e x sottolineare il discorso.
Le donne italiane sono le migliori del mondo, anche se purtroppo la gioventu' odierna sta generando mostri, somigliamo sempre piu' agli americani, che tristezza... va be' che c'e' il detto "Cu' bassu, cu' da cassu!" Ma oltre ad averlo basso, l'hanno pure chiatto. 
Scusa la schiettezza...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Ma io non sono troppo d'accordo... rispetto alle chiatte, sciatte sgraziate che vedo in questo paese le Italiane si difendono sempre benissimo.


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Perchè_no ha detto:


> Eheheh, così, tanto x fare incazzare i compagni e x sottolineare il discorso.
> Le donne italiane sono le migliori del mondo, anche se purtroppo la gioventu' odierna sta generando mostri, somigliamo sempre piu' agli americani, che tristezza... va be' che c'e' il detto "Cu' bassu, cu' da cassu!" Ma oltre ad averlo basso, l'hanno pure chiatto.
> Scusa la schiettezza...


emigra...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Questa di domandarsi "che cosa non va negli uomini" mi sembra l'osservazione più intrigante. Può darsi che tu abbia ragione, però mi verrebbe da risponderti che non c'è niente che non va negli uomini, al di là del fatto che, probabilmente, il loro rapporto col sesso non richiede coinvolgimento emotivo (emotivo, non sentimentale, c'è una bella differenza), mentre per le donne (per la maggior parte delle donne, almeno) non è così.
> Le ragioni sono le più diverse: Biologiche (la necessità per il maschio di ingravidare il maggior numero di femmine per trasmettere il proprio DNA - la necessità per la femmina di un nucleo stabile finalizzato alla nutrizione della prole ed alla sua difesa dai predatori), Culturali (l'uomo con tante donne è "macho", la donna con tanti uomini è "*****"), Economiche, potremmo andare avanti all'infinito, il fatto è che nessuna rivoluzione sessuale è riuscita, a parte in qualche breve periodo storico, a scalfire questo diverso approccio.
> 
> L'unico mado per battere definitivamente la prostituzione è la punizione del cliente. Il solo paese che ci è riuscito è la Svezia (dove sono tutti notoriamente serissimi).
> M'interessa molto la questione, già motivo di accese discussioni con alcune amiche (belle e intelligenti).


 Ma io non credo in una soluzione legislativa, ma in una culturale, certo non in tempi brevi.
Poi potrebbe seguire la legislazione.


----------



## Old Perchè_no (7 Ottobre 2008)

Eh, che aria permalosa che tira su sto forum...
Volevo solo sdrammatizzare la discussione, ma forse ho sbagliato humor. Non volevo offendere nessuno. Comunque mi riferivo agli adolescenti di oggi, viziati, ignoranti e maleducati, ah e pure grassi! Pensate che esistono i pannolini x i 14enni!?!!! Pazzesco.


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Perchè_no ha detto:


> Eh, che aria permalosa che tira su sto forum...
> Volevo solo sdrammatizzare la discussione, ma forse ho sbagliato humor. Non volevo offendere nessuno. Comunque mi riferivo agli adolescenti di oggi, viziati, ignoranti e maleducati, ah e pure grassi! Pensate che esistono i pannolini x i 14enni!?!!! Pazzesco.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Quando mai permalosa.

Se i 14 enni sono pappe molle bisogna cercare le ragioni nella generazione precedente che li ha messi al mondo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Evvedi che la risposta la sai già da solo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gli uomini trovano queste "soluzioni" ... o mogli, o fidanzate, o stupri, o bricolage.... comunque non è che la prostituzione elimina né compagne né stupri né masturbazione.
Non riesco a rassegnarmi che possa continuare all'infinito a essere considerato normale assoggettamento di un essere umano agli altri per uso sessuale.
Nel corso dei secoli il consenso non è sempre stato considerato indispensabile e neppure l'età in cui si poteva considerare libero e consapevole.
Quarantanni fa il matrimonio era permesso con le quattordicenni e in caso di gravi motivi con le dodicenni ...era evidenti che quali potessero essere i gravi motivi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...di conseguenza la Stato e la Chiesa ritenevano sacrosanto che una neppure dodicenne che fosse stata messa incinta dovesse aver un permesso per sposarsi. 
Del resto i parenti avrebbero potuto ucciderla per tutelare il loro onore e avere attenuanti decisive per questo equivalenti alla legittima difesa, o quasi.
Tutto questo ora suona, a soli quarantanni di distanza, raccapricciante.
Perché escludere che si possa creare uguale ripugnanza per il comprare il sesso e lavorare culturalmente per arrivarci ?
Lo consdererei una vittoria culturale degli uomini.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2008)

Perchè_no ha detto:


> Eh, che aria permalosa che tira su sto forum...
> Volevo solo sdrammatizzare la discussione, ma forse ho sbagliato humor. Non volevo offendere nessuno. Comunque mi riferivo agli adolescenti di oggi, viziati, ignoranti e maleducati, ah e pure grassi! Pensate che esistono i pannolini x i 14enni!?!!! Pazzesco.


 Forse esistono quattordicenni disabili?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


>



Pensa che neanche ci rido piu'...

Per quanto un giornalista possa aver sbagliato, e' assolutamente scioccante vedere come un branco di imbecilli abbia preso la palla al balzo... Come se tutto si riducesse a una scopata


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pensa che neanche ci rido piu'...
> 
> Per quanto un giornalista possa aver sbagliato, e' assolutamente scioccante vedere come un branco di imbecilli abbia preso la palla al balzo... Come se tutto si riducesse a una scopata


era una risata semiisterica...ci vorrebbe un'emoticon all'uopo..


----------



## Old Perchè_no (7 Ottobre 2008)

Onestamente non puoi imbrigliare 1 istinto di base in un ragionamento... Secondo me togliendo di mezzo la prostituzione, scoppierebbero 9 matrimoni su 10. Soprattutto in quest'era del consumismo sfrenato, x es. chi guiderebbe la stessa auto x 30 anni...? Personalmente il mio limite sono 6 anni, dopo la mia compagna diventa 1 familiare, tu faresti sesso con 1 parente? Quando non c'e' piu' nulla da scoprire (il desiderio nasce dal mistero), hai voglia di cambiare 1 po' e allora tradisci. Tutti abbiamo fantasie, c'e' chi si fa meno scrupoli e sceglie di essere 1 po' piu' felice trombando qua e la'... Tanti auguri a chi tanti amanti ha...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2008)

Perchè_no ha detto:


> Onestamente non puoi imbrigliare 1 istinto di base in un ragionamento... Secondo me togliendo di mezzo la prostituzione, scoppierebbero 9 matrimoni su 10. Soprattutto in quest'era del consumismo sfrenato, x es. chi guiderebbe la stessa auto x 30 anni...? Personalmente il mio limite sono 6 anni, dopo la mia compagna diventa 1 familiare, tu faresti sesso con 1 parente? Quando non c'e' piu' nulla da scoprire (il desiderio nasce dal mistero), hai voglia di cambiare 1 po' e allora tradisci. Tutti abbiamo fantasie, c'e' chi si fa meno scrupoli e sceglie di essere 1 po' piu' felice trombando qua e la'... Tanti auguri a chi tanti amanti ha...


Non posso che ammirare tali capacità argomentative...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Quello che hai scritto e' di una tristezza immensa.
Paragonare una persona amata ad una macchina, l'evolversi delle realazioni al mero consumismo, ridurre i sentimenti al solo impulso sessuale.

Tanto vale andiamo a vivere nelle caverne


----------



## Old Perchè_no (7 Ottobre 2008)

Ricordati che noi uomini siamo pur sempre animali, e voi donne credete di essere diverse...
La differenza sai qual'e'? Che e' davvero triste come dico io, noi siamo realisti, voi sognatrici. Fa piu' male cadere dall'alto.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma guarda che se non ti piace la porta è aperta....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi tocca quotare l'oscuro...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Ma che scrivi?
Il genere umano fa parte del regno animale... cio' nonostante gli esseri umani hanno la capacita' di crearsi costrutti diversi da quelli che si puo' creare un cane, anch'esso appartenente al regno anomale.

Ridurre gli esseri umani a pura biologia e' folle quanto la totale negazione di essa.

Guarda che il mio non e' un discorso di "niente sesso senza amore" ma il sesso che intendi tu e' pura ginnastica.

Il consumismo applicato alle relazioni e' roba da gente con seri problemi emozionali


----------



## Old Perchè_no (7 Ottobre 2008)

Definizione di "persona normale": individuo che e' nella norma. E la norma ormai e' tradire. Aggiornati


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Mai parlato di normalita'... rileggi!


----------



## Old Perchè_no (7 Ottobre 2008)

Be' in effetti la norma e' avere problemi emozionali...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Spero non sia nella norma... pero' capisco che a te piaccia pensarlo


----------



## Old Perchè_no (7 Ottobre 2008)

Io comunque ci metto sempre molto sentimento, non e' solo 1 fatto meccanico. Ad es. mi preoccupo piu' del piacere altrui che del mio. Se non sono indiscreto, la storia piu' lunga che hai avuto, di quanti anni e' stata? (Mi piace provocare, non sono così cinico)


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Figurati io sono cinica al 100%, ma cinismo non vuol dire collocarsi a livello animale...

 7 anni... pero' di anni ne ho 31


----------



## Old Perchè_no (7 Ottobre 2008)

Io sto con lei da 8 anni, con la precedente quasi 6... Saro' fatto male, ma la frequenza dei rapporti dopo anni si riduce ad 1 volta al mese se va bene. Avere attivita' sessuale e' fondamentale x essere felici. Come la risolvo l'equazione se la amo, le sono affezionato e con lei sto da dio? Dovrei lasciarla xe' mi piacciono le altre? Dovrei stare da solo quando la maggiorparte della gente ha il mio stesso, (definito dai moralisti), "problema"?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2008)

Perchè_no ha detto:


> Io sto con lei da 8 anni, con la precedente quasi 6... Saro' fatto male, ma la frequenza dei rapporti dopo anni si riduce ad 1 volta al mese se va bene. Avere attivita' sessuale e' fondamentale x essere felici. Come la risolvo l'equazione se la amo, le sono affezionato e con lei sto da dio? Dovrei lasciarla xe' mi piacciono le altre? Dovrei stare da solo quando la maggiorparte della gente ha il mio stesso, (definito dai moralisti), "problema"?


 Veramente c'è chi dopo venti o più lo fa pure tutti i giorni.
Non vedo perché devi credere universali i tuoi problemi e considerare la tua soluzione la migliore.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> con una prostituta non rischi di fare la figura del pirla.
> non devi corteggiarla, non devi pagare la cena, non devi essere brillante.


 aggiungo: puoi essere gay, brutto, impotente, avere un caratteraccio, desiderare ogni pratica.

Se invece sei brillante e galante corteggiatore con una prostituta, rischi di passare per pazzo, oppure tovare moglie.


----------



## Bruja (7 Ottobre 2008)

*????*

Domanda... visto che non sempre sentimento e sesso sono in binario, quando ci si massacra il metacarpo, si proverà per lui un profondo senso di gratitudne "emozionale"? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Perchè_no (8 Ottobre 2008)

E chi sarebbero queste coppie, le conosci? Parliamo di esperienze in prima persona, non x sentito dire... Non ti vuoi esporre?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2008)

Perchè_no ha detto:


> E chi sarebbero queste coppie, le conosci? Parliamo di esperienze in prima persona, non x sentito dire... Non ti vuoi esporre?


 Parli con me?

Conviene usare il pulsante Quote per capire a chi rispondi, dato che siamo a decine qui ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Parli con me?
> 
> Conviene usare il pulsante Quote per capire a chi rispondi, dato che siamo a decine qui ...


ce l'ha con persa...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Domanda... visto che non sempre sentimento e sesso sono in binario, quando ci si massacra il metacarpo, si proverà per lui un profondo senso di gratitudne "emozionale"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No. Chi si prostituisce e ha un minimo di rispetto per se stesso non prova gratitudine verso chi richiede il servizio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ce l'ha con persa...


 Grazie


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Grazie


prego..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2008)

Perchè_no ha detto:


> E chi sarebbero queste coppie, le conosci? Parliamo di esperienze in prima persona, non x sentito dire... Non ti vuoi esporre?


 Era la mia.
E pensa che pure aveva l'amante.


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Era la mia.
> E pensa che pure aveva l'amante.


dici che rimane/rimarrà a bocca aperta o ti ignorerà bellamente?


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2008)

*Ops*



Arthur ha detto:


> No. Chi si prostituisce e ha un minimo di rispetto per se stesso non prova gratitudine verso chi richiede il servizio.


Io ce l'avevo con suo metacarpo, al massimo ha gratitudine per lui e le sue falangi.... e sono così generose da prestarsi gratis. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  Bruja


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io ce l'avevo con suo metacarpo, al massimo ha gratitudine per lui e le sue falangi.... e sono così generose da prestarsi gratis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Certo, al contrario, chi richiede il servizio, ha la massima gratitudine per chi lo offre  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (ma solo per un secondo)


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2008)

*?!*

Si parla spesso di prostituzione al femminile ... sappiamo tutti che esiste anche quella al maschile, come mai non ne parla mai nessuno?!



PS: non mi riferisco ai viados, ma a quegli uomini/maschi che vanno con donne/femmine dietro compenso ... tipo American gigolo, ricordate il film?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si parla spesso di prostituzione al femminile ... sappiamo tutti che esiste anche quella al maschile, come mai non ne parla mai nessuno?!


Io ne ho parlato.
Credo che si tratti di modalità di approccio totalmente differenti, almeno per quel che se ne sente dire, e del tutto marginale come fenomeno. Mai sentito donne rivendicare il diritto ad avere prostituti a disposizione.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si parla spesso di prostituzione al femminile ... sappiamo tutti che esiste anche quella al maschile, come mai non ne parla mai nessuno?!


 Perché la maggioranza dei maschi prostituti è orgoglioso di esserlo.


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ne ho parlato.
> Credo che si tratti di modalità di approccio totalmente differenti, almeno per quel che se ne sente dire, e del tutto marginale come fenomeno. Mai sentito donne rivendicare il diritto ad avere prostituti a disposizione.



Eppure e' un fenomeno molto diffuso ... solo che nessuna donna si sognerebbe mai di dire che paga per avere un uomo.


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Perché la maggioranza dei maschi prostituti è orgoglioso di esserlo.



Non credo... la maggior parte della clientela è ghei...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Eppure e' un fenomeno molto diffuso ... solo che nessuna donna si sognerebbe mai di dire che paga per avere un uomo.


Non so quanto lo sia.
In ogni caso anche le donne che vi ricorrono dovrebbero porsi il problema.
E il cambiamento culturale a cui mi riferivo era relativo all'uso a scopi sessuali non era una crociata anti maschile ...anche se il fatto stesso che ci sia un atteggiamento diverso per fenomeni simili connota diversamente culturalmente.


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so quanto lo sia.
> In ogni caso anche le donne che vi ricorrono dovrebbero porsi il problema.
> E il cambiamento culturale a cui mi riferivo era relativo all'uso a scopi sessuali non era una crociata anti maschile ...anche se il fatto stesso che ci sia un atteggiamento diverso per fenomeni simili connota diversamente culturalmente.


Mi e' stato raccontato che certe signore (?) 8 marzo alla festa della donna si riuniscono e ne combinano di tutti i colori


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi e' stato raccontato che certe signore (?) 8 marzo alla festa della donna si riuniscono e ne combinano di tutti i colori


 Quello che alcune fanno l'8 marzo nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




    è segno di ribellione limitata e circoscritta a chi è abitualmente in situazione di sottomissione ...è l'equivalente del carnevale che è stata sempre valvola di sfogo delle classi subordinate e non certo segno né di emancipazione, né dei reali bisogni.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non credo... la maggior parte della clientela è ghei...


 Parlavo dei gigolò ... la rara razza degli uomini attraenti + prostituti.


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Parlavo dei gigolò ... la rara razza degli uomini attraenti + prostituti.



I gigolò vanno con le donne ma molte volte (quasi tutti) anche con gli uomini.
Quando ci sei dentro, quello che ti importa sono i soldi e non fai tante distinzioni.


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Quello che alcune fanno l'8 marzo* nuke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quella e' una piccolissima parte, quelle come tu giustamente chiami: Le sottomesse, per loro e' la classica cazzata come una sbronza, il voler trasgredire ... ma la prostituzione maschile esiste, e con la emancipazione=indipendenza economica della donna negli ultimi decenni ne e' la prova ...

Eppure nessuna donna o uomo ne parla mai.


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> I gigolò vanno con le donne ma molte volte (quasi tutti) anche con gli uomini.
> Quando ci sei dentro, quello che ti importa sono i soldi e non fai tante distinzioni.



Questo vale anche nella prostituzione femminile ... appunto, e' una questione di prezzo.


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2008)

Gente buonanotte, a domani.


----------



## brugola (8 Ottobre 2008)

Perchè_no ha detto:


> Secondo me togliendo di mezzo la prostituzione, scoppierebbero 9 matrimoni su 10. Soprattutto in quest'era del consumismo sfrenato, x es. chi guiderebbe la stessa auto x 30 anni...? Personalmente il mio limite sono 6 anni, dopo la mia compagna diventa 1 familiare, tu faresti sesso con 1 parente? Quando non c'e' piu' nulla da scoprire (il desiderio nasce dal mistero), hai voglia di cambiare 1 po' e allora tradisci. Tutti abbiamo fantasie, c'e' chi si fa meno scrupoli e sceglie di essere 1 po' piu' felice trombando qua e la'... Tanti auguri a chi tanti amanti ha...


che marea di minchiate tutte insieme!!
non ce la posso fare.
letti...un cocktail martini subito!! Ora!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non posso che ammirare tali capacità argomentative...





Brugola ha detto:


> che marea di minchiate tutte insieme!!
> non ce la posso fare.
> letti...un cocktail martini subito!! Ora!!!


Dici che avrei dovuto dirglielo come te? Dici che non sia in grado di cogliere il mio sarcasmo?
Nel dubbio quoto Brugolaerchéno hai detto una montagna di cazzate!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2008)

Guardate che io sto sheakerando 3 martini


----------



## brugola (8 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guardate che io sto sheakerando 3 martini
















   donna..


----------



## Old DanTheMan (8 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Agli uomini piacciono le prostitute perche' con loro non si devono mettere in duscussione.
> 
> Pagano e fine.



Questo è molto sintetico e molto vero. End of the story, paghi, scopi, te ne vai. 

Personalmente più che verso la prostituta tenderei verso l'amante, a me piace essere coinvolto... Sul fatto che queste persone indicate per categorie siano er mejo fighi del paese, potrei farti nome e cognome di alcuni personaggi di rilievo, che ho conosciuto anche nella tua città (diciamo nell'azienda più grande/importante? Diciamo una delle due o tre persone che ..vabbè lasciamo perdere) e che meriterebbero, come si fa in cina, un giro d'onore allo stadio in pigiama e poi un colpo nella nuca, con il costo del proiettile addebitato alla famiglia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Questo è molto sintetico e molto vero. End of the story, paghi, scopi, te ne vai.
> 
> Personalmente più che verso la prostituta tenderei verso l'amante, a me piace essere coinvolto... Sul fatto che queste persone indicate per categorie siano er mejo fighi del paese, potrei farti nome e cognome di alcuni personaggi di rilievo, che ho conosciuto anche nella tua città (diciamo nell'azienda più grande/importante? Diciamo una delle due o tre persone che ..vabbè lasciamo perdere) e che meriterebbero, come si fa in cina, un giro d'onore allo stadio in pigiama e poi un colpo nella nuca, con il costo del proiettile addebitato alla famiglia.


O.T.
Provo sempre una certa irritazione per chi "le cose le sa", perché riferite di prima mano, e, basandosi su di esse, sparge insinuazioni più o meno velate su altre persone.
Mi viene sempre in mente la leggenda metropolitana del cagnolino orientale, trovato nel villaggio vacanze e importato illegalmente, rivelatosi poi un topo ferocissimo o quella dell'amica scomparsa in una cabina mentre provava un abito e rapita per espiantarle gli organi (o per la tratta delle bianche ...di quella delle nere non ci si preoccupa molto) che mi sono state raccontate da 5 persone diverse come successe personalmente aun parente stretto.
*Quello che è irritante, per me, del gossip è che si crede, ci si illude, di sapere cosa fanno persone in vista quando spesso si ignora quel che fa chi abbiamo in casa.*


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2008)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Quello che è irritante, per me, del gossip è che si crede, ci si illude, di sapere cosa fanno persone in vista quando spesso si ignora quel che fa chi abbiamo in casa.*


Quello é un classico, l'80% delle persone che entrano qui hanno scoperto che, fino ad un certo punto, lo ignoravano....
Bruja


----------



## Old DanTheMan (8 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O.T.
> Provo sempre una certa irritazione per chi "le cose le sa", perché riferite di prima mano, e, basandosi su di esse, sparge insinuazioni più o meno velate su altre persone.
> Mi viene sempre in mente la leggenda metropolitana del cagnolino orientale, trovato nel villaggio vacanze e importato illegalmente, rivelatosi poi un topo ferocissimo o quella dell'amica scomparsa in una cabina mentre provava un abito e rapita per espiantarle gli organi (o per la tratta delle bianche ...di quella delle nere non ci si preoccupa molto) che mi sono state raccontate da 5 persone diverse come successe personalmente aun parente stretto.
> *Quello che è irritante, per me, del gossip è che si crede, ci si illude, di sapere cosa fanno persone in vista quando spesso si ignora quel che fa chi abbiamo in casa.*




Ok, al terzo giorno di vita su questo portale inizio ad averne le palle piene della presunzione e della acidità gratuite. O forse ne avete (scusate per il termine generico, noto che qualche animo gentile/educato c'è, tra voi) fatto uno sport, ma non è molto divertente secondo me. 
Cara signora, ho parlato di gossip? Ho detto "Mi hanno detto?" 
Mi pare di no: ho detto "ho conosciuto".
Ho risposto alla domanda che ha lanciato il thread. Si può sapere che ***** avete, siete tutti seduti su un ananas o avete qualcosa che vi morsica? e che *****!! Non si può veramente parlare di niente qui dentro!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Ok, al terzo giorno di vita su questo portale inizio ad averne le palle piene della presunzione e della acidità gratuite. O forse ne avete (scusate per il termine generico, noto che qualche animo gentile/educato c'è, tra voi) fatto uno sport, ma non è molto divertente secondo me.
> Cara signora, ho parlato di gossip? Ho detto "Mi hanno detto?"
> Mi pare di no: ho detto "ho conosciuto".
> Ho risposto alla domanda che ha lanciato il thread. Si può sapere che ***** avete, siete tutti seduti su un ananas o avete qualcosa che vi morsica? e che *****!! *Non si può veramente parlare di niente qui dentro*!!


 Oh, si può! Però non senza aver fatto conoscenza delle persone e dei modi. Questo non è il sito che vi hanno fatto credere che sia. Ciascuno reagisce a modo suo, chi divertito, chi acido. Non è colpa tua se ci sei cascato, ma dopo tre giorni dovresti aver visto come funzionano le cose, oppure no?


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2008)

*atapirato?*

avete fatto arrabbiare anche staffelli...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Ok, al terzo giorno di vita su questo portale inizio ad averne le palle piene della presunzione e della acidità gratuite. O forse ne avete (scusate per il termine generico, noto che qualche animo gentile/educato c'è, tra voi) fatto uno sport, ma non è molto divertente secondo me.
> Cara signora, ho parlato di gossip? Ho detto "Mi hanno detto?"
> Mi pare di no: ho detto "ho conosciuto".
> Ho risposto alla domanda che ha lanciato il thread. Si può sapere che ***** avete, siete tutti seduti su un ananas o avete qualcosa che vi morsica? e che *****!! Non si può veramente parlare di niente qui dentro!!


 Nella comunicazione esiste la modalità di esprimere il dissenso offendendo gli altri e quella di comunicare il proprio malessere o disagio.
Io tendo a usare la seconda.
Vedo che tu usi la prima.
Sei vuoi entrare nel merito, non credi che sia di cattivo gusto raccontare ciò che fanno altri senza utilizzare le proprie conoscenze per approfondire le motivazioni dei comportamenti?
Ovvero se esistono dirigenti o azionisti, insomma dei benestanti, che ricorrono alla prostituzione quale cambiamento può questo fatto apportare all'analisi del fenomeno?


----------



## tatitati (8 Ottobre 2008)

Perchè_no ha detto:


> Ricordati che noi uomini siamo pur sempre animali, e voi donne credete di essere diverse...
> La differenza sai qual'e'? Che e' davvero triste come dico io, noi siamo realisti, voi sognatrici. Fa piu' male cadere dall'alto.


 
sarà ma di noi avete bisogno...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> sarà ma di noi avete bisogno...


tati, ho bisogno di te ... e allora?


----------



## tatitati (8 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> tati, ho bisogno di te ... e allora?


 
lo so giovi.. sono il tuo sogno proibito


----------



## Old DanTheMan (8 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nella comunicazione esiste la modalità di esprimere il dissenso offendendo gli altri e quella di comunicare il proprio malessere o disagio.
> Io tendo a usare la seconda.
> Vedo che tu usi la prima.
> Sei vuoi entrare nel merito, non credi che sia di cattivo gusto raccontare ciò che fanno altri senza utilizzare le proprie conoscenze per approfondire le motivazioni dei comportamenti?
> Ovvero se esistono dirigenti o azionisti, insomma dei benestanti, che ricorrono alla prostituzione quale cambiamento può questo fatto apportare all'analisi del fenomeno?



Meno male che ci sei tu a mantenere l'equilibrio del mondo, fin qui direi che non solo non ti ho offesa, ma mi pare di non aver offeso nessuno nè di aver fatto avances o di aver importunato chicchessia, alla faccia del sito dove con 45 euro all'anno e un click si può tradire in tutto comfort. Chi sostiene il contrario si faccia avanti e lo dimostri.

Di solito cerco di essere accomodante, ma tendo a rispondere alla gente con gli stessi modi/toni, perchè le persone cara signora in genere intendono solo il linguaggio che essi stessi utilizzano. Guardate, non amo parlare nè di me nè degli altri, ho solo apportato un contributo alla domanda espressa in intestazione, con un apporto di realtà vissuta e non di gossip. Se non vi piace, fate cancellare il thread che è basato proprio su insinuazioni generiche e velate di seconda, o terza, o quarta mano, uguali a quelle che vi hanno sputtanato il sito su Italia 1 qualche giorno fa. O forse l'hanno fatto apposta, mi sa che hanno dato un'occhiata qua dentro e hanno detto " ma si, sputtaniamolo pure questo sito".

Detto questo mi concedo un secondo strappo alla regola (nello stesso tempo chiedendomi perchè lo faccio, ma mi risponderò appena ho terminato) e vi parlo di me (frega niente? fa niente) per arrivare ad una conclusione: sono una persona piuttosto aperta e cosmopolita, ho vissuto quasi sette anni in Cina e pur essendo relativamente giovane (36) ho una certa esperienza di comunicazione, visto che mi occupo esattamente di questo per vivere, e tutto sommato non me la passo proprio malaccio. Sono uno sportivo agonista, frequento ambienti molto diversi, sono stato invitato diverse volte su trasmissioni nazionali, conosco un sacco di gente, frequento parecchi portali e web communities, e lasciatemelo dire, non ho mai visto un posto come questo, sono davvero allibito...

E' vero che il mondo è bello perchè è vario, ma qui di varietà non ce n'è, sembra un canile abbandonato pieno di pittbull claustrofobici. Ragion per cui me ne torno da dove sono venuto, lasciandovi ai vostri divertimenti virtuali. Grazie per la dimostrazione pratica, veloce ed efficace che gran parte del mondo fa davvero cagare.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Meno male che ci sei tu a mantenere l'equilibrio del mondo, fin qui direi che non solo non ti ho offesa, ma mi pare di non aver offeso nessuno nè di aver fatto avances o di aver importunato chicchessia, *alla faccia del sito dove con 45 euro all'anno e un click si può tradire in tutto comfort. Chi sostiene il contrario si faccia avanti e lo dimostri.*
> 
> Di solito cerco di essere accomodante, ma tendo a rispondere alla gente con gli stessi modi/toni, perchè le persone cara signora in genere intendono solo il linguaggio che essi stessi utilizzano. Guardate, non amo parlare nè di me nè degli altri, ho solo apportato un contributo alla domanda espressa in intestazione, con un apporto di realtà vissuta e non di gossip. Se non vi piace, fate cancellare il thread che è basato proprio su insinuazioni generiche e velate di seconda, o terza, o quarta mano, uguali a quelle che vi hanno sputtanato il sito su Italia 1 qualche giorno fa. O forse l'hanno fatto apposta, mi sa che hanno dato un'occhiata qua dentro e hanno detto " ma si, sputtaniamolo pure questo sito".
> 
> ...


 
ma sei fuori?
ma quali 45 euro e basta un click per tradire?


----------



## brugola (8 Ottobre 2008)

*insoddisfatto e non rimborsato*



DanTheMan ha detto:


> questo sito".
> 
> E' vero che il mondo è bello perchè è vario, ma qui di varietà non ce n'è, sembra un canile abbandonato pieno di pittbull claustrofobici. Ragion per cui me ne torno da dove sono venuto, lasciandovi ai vostri divertimenti virtuali. Grazie per la dimostrazione pratica, veloce ed efficace che gran parte del mondo fa davvero cagare.


si ma ricordati di lasciare i 45 euro


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2008)

*e atapirato*



Brugola ha detto:


> si ma ricordati di lasciare i 45 euro


secondo me è per non cacciarli che fa sto casino...


----------



## tatitati (8 Ottobre 2008)

canile? 
inzomma, non zaremo perfetti, maproprio un canile no...
su dai uomo di mondo, non è la rappresentativa mondiale qui dentro.
non è un luogo di incontri questo spero sia chiaro..
magari siamo un po' sulla difensiva per via della pubblicità non richiesta ma dire che siamo poco vari e claustrofobici mi pare eccessivo..
divertimenti virtuali?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





scusa ma come sei approdato qui, dopo il tiggì? e tu allora che cercavi? no è scusa la domanda...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Ok, al terzo giorno di vita su questo portale inizio ad averne le palle piene della presunzione e della acidità gratuite. O forse ne avete (scusate per il termine generico, noto che qualche animo gentile/educato c'è, tra voi) fatto uno sport, ma non è molto divertente secondo me.
> Cara signora, ho parlato di gossip? Ho detto "Mi hanno detto?"
> Mi pare di no: ho detto "ho conosciuto".
> Ho risposto alla domanda che ha lanciato il thread. Si può sapere che ***** avete, siete tutti seduti su un ananas o avete qualcosa che vi morsica? e che *****!! Non si può veramente parlare di niente qui dentro!!


per me tre giorni son tantini...


----------



## Old DanTheMan (8 Ottobre 2008)

Questo è quello che è stato detto sul servizio di Italia 1, che il sito era a pagamento e che bastava un click per tradire, forse su Youtube lo trovate. 
Ribadisco la cortese richiesta al webmaster di polverizzare con l'arma più potente che ha il mio account e tutti i dati, per favore. Smaterializzatemi!!
Grazie


----------



## Old DanTheMan (8 Ottobre 2008)

Io farei causa a mediaset, per inciso, se fossi al vostro posto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Meno male che ci sei tu a mantenere l'equilibrio del mondo, fin qui direi che non solo non ti ho offesa, ma mi pare di non aver offeso nessuno nè di aver fatto avances o di aver importunato chicchessia, alla faccia del sito dove con 45 euro all'anno e un click si può tradire in tutto comfort. Chi sostiene il contrario si faccia avanti e lo dimostri.
> 
> Di solito cerco di essere accomodante, ma tendo a rispondere alla gente con gli stessi modi/toni, perchè le persone cara signora in genere intendono solo il linguaggio che essi stessi utilizzano. Guardate, non amo parlare nè di me nè degli altri, ho solo apportato un contributo alla domanda espressa in intestazione, con un apporto di realtà vissuta e non di gossip. Se non vi piace, fate cancellare il thread che è basato proprio su insinuazioni generiche e velate di seconda, o terza, o quarta mano, uguali a quelle che vi hanno sputtanato il sito su Italia 1 qualche giorno fa. O forse l'hanno fatto apposta, mi sa che hanno dato un'occhiata qua dentro e hanno detto " ma si, sputtaniamolo pure questo sito".
> 
> ...


----------



## brugola (8 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> *Questo è quello che è stato detto sul servizio di Italia 1, che il sito era a pagamento e che bastava un click per tradire, forse su Youtube lo trovate.*
> Ribadisco la cortese richiesta al webmaster di polverizzare con l'arma più potente che ha il mio account e tutti i dati, per favore. Smaterializzatemi!!
> Grazie


per essere un uomo di mondo sei stato un pò beccaccione..
va bhè dai, lascia sul comodino i 45 euro e amici come prima


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Questo è quello che è stato detto sul servizio di Italia 1, che il sito era a pagamento e che bastava un click per tradire, forse su Youtube lo trovate.
> Ribadisco la cortese richiesta al webmaster di polverizzare con l'arma più potente che ha il mio account e tutti i dati, per favore. Smaterializzatemi!!
> Grazie















quindi siamo pieni di rompicoglioni che c'han pure messo 45 euro per far corna???

incredibbile


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Questo è quello che è stato detto sul servizio di Italia 1, che il sito era a pagamento e che bastava un click per tradire, forse su Youtube lo trovate.
> Ribadisco la cortese richiesta al webmaster di polverizzare con l'arma più potente che ha il mio account e tutti i dati, per favore. Smaterializzatemi!!
> Grazie


 Non preoccuparti.
Avviene automaticamente smettendo di collegarsi


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Questo è quello che è stato detto sul servizio di Italia 1, che il sito era a pagamento e che bastava un click per tradire, forse su Youtube lo trovate.
> *Ribadisco la cortese richiesta al webmaster di polverizzare con l'arma più potente che ha il mio account e tutti i dati, per favore. Smaterializzatemi!!*
> Grazie


Spero che qualcuno ti accontenti.

inoltre non credo ti siano stati chiesti 45 euro per entrare in questo sito... quindi non dire cazzate!


----------



## Old DanTheMan (8 Ottobre 2008)

AHahah ma andate a cagare, di cuore, sono venuto a vedere per curiosità. Secondo voi ho messo 45 euro? Divertitevi, e cambiatevi le mutande ogni tanto, a furia di stare in mutande e canottiera davanti al computer vi imbalsamerete e loro si imbalsameranno con voi.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2008)

E si che doveva essere tutta curiosita' la tua


----------



## brugola (8 Ottobre 2008)

mutande? quali mutande?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mutande? quali mutande?


Infatti...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> AHahah ma andate a cagare, di cuore, sono *venuto a vedere per curiosità*. Secondo voi ho messo 45 euro? Divertitevi, e cambiatevi le mutande ogni tanto, a furia di stare in mutande e canottiera davanti al computer vi imbalsamerete e loro si imbalsameranno con voi.


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Ottobre 2008)

lo dicevo io che DM ci avrebbe dato delle grandi soddisfazioni!
DM dai non andartene che mi intristisce pensarti smaterializzato...


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> AHahah ma andate a cagare, di cuore, sono venuto a vedere per curiosità. Secondo voi ho messo 45 euro? Divertitevi, e cambiatevi le mutande ogni tanto, a furia di stare in mutande e canottiera davanti al computer vi imbalsamerete e loro si imbalsameranno con voi.



Dovrebbero pagare Noi a leggere voialtri  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... ue', se ne salvasse UNO  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Che mondo infame


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2008)

*staffelli..*



DanTheMan ha detto:


> AHahah ma andate a cagare, di cuore, sono venuto a vedere per curiosità. Secondo voi ho messo 45 euro? Divertitevi, e cambiatevi le mutande ogni tanto, a furia di stare in mutande e canottiera davanti al computer vi imbalsamerete e loro si imbalsameranno con voi.


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Ottobre 2008)

dantheman si è fatto polverizzare sul serio....
sarai sempre nel mio cuore...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













maledette...a me era simpatico.....


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> dantheman si è fatto polverizzare sul serio....
> sarai sempre nel mio cuore......
> 
> 
> ...


danthe alighieri non vive più qui. ha preso un appartamento al secondo piano.
ha lasciato le bollette da pagare, tanto per la cronaca..


----------



## brugola (8 Ottobre 2008)

ha lasciato i 45 euro??
aperitivo per tutti!!!


----------



## Old Lineadombra (8 Ottobre 2008)

Perchè_no ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Ma come puoi proporre di eliminare la prostituzione.... Se e' il mestiere piu' antico del mondo, ci sara' 1 motivo, che ne dici? Premetto di non essere mai stato con 1 prostituta. Penso pero' che scopare sia la cosa piu' bella del mondo, e non deve x forza esserci 1 sentimento dietro. X colpa del cristianesimo e della cultura bigotta, le ragazze italiane hanno il terrore del giudizio altrui, infatti all'estero sono le piu' acrobatiche, proprio xe' nessuno le conosce ahahah! Ma finiamola con sti moralismi ipocriti.
> W il duce.


Cosa c'entra il Duce?


----------



## brugola (8 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra il Duce?


niente ma ci stava bene


----------



## Old Lineadombra (8 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Gli uomini trovano queste "soluzioni" ... o mogli, o fidanzate, o stupri, o bricolage.... comunque non è che la prostituzione elimina né compagne né stupri né masturbazione.
> Non riesco a rassegnarmi che possa continuare all'infinito a essere considerato normale assoggettamento di un essere umano agli altri per uso sessuale.
> Nel corso dei secoli il consenso non è sempre stato considerato indispensabile e neppure l'età in cui si poteva considerare libero e consapevole.
> Quarantanni fa il matrimonio era permesso con le quattordicenni e in caso di gravi motivi con le dodicenni ...era evidenti che quali potessero essere i gravi motivi
> ...


Temo che la prostituzione non sia eliminabile. Proviamo a vederla come un grado di libertà per le donne. Perchè ad una donna adulta e consapevole dovrebbe essere proibito vendere il proprio corpo? Non sto parlando di prostituzione coatta, nè di schiavismo sessuale, stò parlando di una semplice relazione economica: io ho una cosa che a te interessa, se mi paghi te la do. Stop. Alla fine, pensaci, anche molti matrimoni d'interesse sono così. Cambia solo la natura del compenso: nel caso della prostituta, denaro contante, nell'altro una vita agiata.


----------



## brugola (8 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Temo che la prostituzione non sia eliminabile. *Proviamo a vederla come un grado di libertà per le donne.* Perchè ad una donna adulta e consapevole dovrebbe essere proibito vendere il proprio corpo? Non sto parlando di prostituzione coatta, nè di schiavismo sessuale, stò parlando di una semplice relazione economica: io ho una cosa che a te interessa, se mi paghi te la do. Stop. Alla fine, pensaci, anche molti matrimoni d'interesse sono così. Cambia solo la natura del compenso: nel caso della prostituta, denaro contante, nell'altro una vita agiata.


 
linea, pensare che ci siano molte prostitute che lo fanno per scelta  non è intelligente ma certo placa qualche senso di colpa.
scoparsi qualcuno che ti fa schifo per soldi non è quasi mai una scelta, almeno non la scelta di una persona intelligente.
ma parliamo invece dei sensi di autostima degli uomini che ci vanno: non ho alternative, non mi scopa nessuno quindi mi tocca pagare.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (8 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> linea, pensare che ci siano molte prostitute che lo fanno per scelta non è intelligente ma certo placa qualche senso di colpa.
> scoparsi qualcuno che ti fa schifo per soldi non è quasi mai una scelta, almeno non la scelta di una persona intelligente.
> ma parliamo invece dei sensi di autostima degli uomini che ci vanno: non ho alternative, non mi scopa nessuno quindi mi tocca pagare.


Io non lo so quante donne lo facciano per libera scelta e quante obbligate (se non altro dagli eventi), nè so quanto possa far schifo scoparsi uno per soldi (o sposarsi uno per soldi). Sei una donna. Ne capisci più di me.

Per quanto riguarda la seconda parte del tuo intervento ti ricordo l'esempio che ha dato la stura a questo bel dibattito: gli avventori del Viva-Lain avevano (o avrebbero potuto avere) donne a bizzeffe, ma al casino ci andavano comunque.

Guarda, forse l'ho già detto, ma la mia opinione su tutta questa faccenda è che, generalmente, le donne non riescano a vivere il sesso con lo stesso distacco degli uomini. 
Se questo sia un bene o sia un male non lo so ed è irrilevante, però averlo chiaro in testa quando si stanno per fare delle scelte (di relazione, di tradimento, o più in generale di rapporti con l'altro sesso) è fondamentale; se non altro si eviteranno malintesi, delusioni e sofferenze.

Chissà perchè questa mia opinione fa sempre cattiva impressione sulle mie amiche (si arrabbiano moltissimo).


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> lo so giovi.. sono il tuo sogno proibito









per dire la verità è un bel sogno e per niente proibito. ma sogno è e resterà (credo)


----------



## brugola (8 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Guarda, forse l'ho già detto, ma la mia opinione su tutta questa faccenda è che, generalmente, *le donne non riescano a vivere il sesso con lo stesso distacco degli uomini. *
> ).


ma perchè dici così? sono le donne che fanno le puttane, e che si fanno pagare. se non è vivere con distacco il sesso come me lo chiami?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Questo è quello che è stato detto sul servizio di Italia 1, che il sito era a pagamento e che bastava un click per tradire, forse su Youtube lo trovate.
> Ribadisco la cortese richiesta al webmaster di polverizzare con l'arma più potente che ha il mio account e tutti i dati, per favore. Smaterializzatemi!!
> Grazie





DanTheMan ha detto:


> Io farei causa a mediaset, per inciso, se fossi al vostro posto.


 Infatti è in corso. Richiesta di rettifica, ecc ecc.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


>


 Questo lo manderemo poi a Mediaset, voglio proprio vedere


----------



## Old Lineadombra (8 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma perchè dici così? sono le donne che fanno le puttane, e che si fanno pagare. se non è vivere con distacco il sesso come me lo chiami?


Vero, ma è un ambito specifico. Poi, scusa, che cosa c'è di riprovevole nell'ammettere che le donne, nel sesso, hanno bisogno di coinvolgimento emotivo (emotivo, non sentimentale) ? Io credo che, anzi, vi faccia onore, ma vi renda, come dire... un po' meno libere di noi.


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Questo lo manderemo poi a Mediaset, voglio proprio vedere


posso andarci io a consegnarlo a Pierpierosilviocostantinobrucelee Berlusconi?


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2008)

*Dan*

..............................

Detto questo mi concedo un secondo strappo alla regola (nello stesso tempo chiedendomi perchè lo faccio, ma mi risponderò appena ho terminato) e vi parlo di me (frega niente? fa niente) per arrivare ad una conclusione: sono una persona piuttosto aperta e cosmopolita, ho vissuto quasi sette anni in Cina e pur essendo relativamente giovane (36) ho una certa esperienza di comunicazione, visto che mi occupo esattamente di questo per vivere, e tutto sommato non me la passo proprio malaccio.Nessuno ha messo in dubbio nulla visto che non eri conosciuto né come nick né come caratteristiche personali. Sono uno sportivo agonista, frequento ambienti molto diversi, sono stato invitato diverse volte su trasmissioni nazionali, conosco un sacco di gente, frequento parecchi portali e web communities, e lasciatemelo dire, non ho mai visto un posto come questo, sono davvero allibito...Questo non é necessarioamente uno spregio... anche tu non hai mostrato di porti come la tua esperienza avrebbe suggerito: inoltre mi sarei aspettata che tu, da persona navigata, comprendessi il momentaneo stato di irritazione che la saccenza proterva dei mezzi di comunicazione ha per l'ennesima volta dimostrato... non é che se loro dicono che sei un "faccendiere" o che vieni sa una famiglia chiacchierata, questo risponda a verità, però immagino ti irriterebbe parecchio.  Detto questo, ti dico che io sono allibita per la tracotanza di chi sente una bufala, entra qui e non si rende conto che é tale, e procede imperterrito (non é il tuo caso) come se questa fosse un forum squillo..... 

 
E' vero che il mondo è bello perchè è vario, ma qui di varietà non ce n'è, sembra un canile abbandonato pieno di pittbull claustrofobici. Lasciamo perdfere i pitbull, noti più per la stupidità umana che per loro caratteristiche di canidi Ragion per cui me ne torno da dove sono venuto, lasciandovi ai vostri divertimenti virtuali.Fai come credi, in fondo é più semplice abbandonare che discutere o mettere in discussione Grazie per la dimostrazione pratica, veloce ed efficace che gran parte del mondo fa davvero cagare. Grazie a te per essere stato così chiaramente ed evidentemento esplicito e semplicista, e perché no, anche esemplificativo...
Bruja
​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Temo che la prostituzione non sia eliminabile. Proviamo a vederla come un grado di libertà per le donne. Perchè ad una donna adulta e consapevole dovrebbe essere proibito vendere il proprio corpo? Non sto parlando di prostituzione coatta, nè di schiavismo sessuale, stò parlando di una semplice relazione economica: io ho una cosa che a te interessa, se mi paghi te la do. Stop. *Alla fine, pensaci, anche molti matrimoni d'interesse sono così*. Cambia solo la natura del compenso: nel caso della prostituta, denaro contante, nell'altro una vita agiata.


Mettiamola così: perché un uomo deve pagare per fare sesso?
Tu rispondi perché gli uomini vivono il sesso con maggior distacco emotivo e questo spesso cercano, pur senza aver difficoltà a poter trovare una donna disponibile.
Io credo che questo sia un limite di alcuni uomini (non credo proprio che tutti ricorrano alla prostituzione) e che potrebbe essere superato culturalmente e lo sarà ...anche se in un futuro non troppo vicino.
Ci sono moltissimi comportamenti che sono stati considerati naturali, irrinunciabili ed ...eterni che si sono modificati nel tempo.
Perché non si può pensare che possa accadere la stessa cosa anche per la prostituzione?

Per quanto riguarda i matrimoni di nteresse (di interessi ve ne sono di vari tipi e non sempre economici) non credere di avere fatto un'osservazione originale visto che è il femminismo che ha denunciato le condizioni sociali e culturali che costringevano la quasi totalità delle donne a quel tipo di matrimonio (ma ugualmente vi costringeva gli uomini, anche se in un ruolo privilegiato). Ora questo avviene (nel mondo occidentale) perlopiù a livelli sociali alti, ma credo che questo non sia segno di una propensione maschile al destacco emotivo, né di altre propensioni femminili, ma penso che si tratti solo di un altro prodotto culturale.


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Meno male che ci sei tu a mantenere l'equilibrio del mondo, fin qui direi che non solo non ti ho offesa, ma mi pare di non aver offeso nessuno nè di aver fatto avances o di aver importunato chicchessia, alla faccia del sito dove con 45 euro all'anno e un click si può tradire in tutto comfort. Chi sostiene il contrario si faccia avanti e lo dimostri.
> 
> Di solito cerco di essere accomodante, ma tendo a rispondere alla gente con gli stessi modi/toni, perchè le persone cara signora in genere intendono solo il linguaggio che essi stessi utilizzano. Guardate, non amo parlare nè di me nè degli altri, ho solo apportato un contributo alla domanda espressa in intestazione, con un apporto di realtà vissuta e non di gossip. Se non vi piace, fate cancellare il thread che è basato proprio su insinuazioni generiche e velate di seconda, o terza, o quarta mano, uguali a quelle che vi hanno sputtanato il sito su Italia 1 qualche giorno fa. O forse l'hanno fatto apposta, mi sa che hanno dato un'occhiata qua dentro e hanno detto " ma si, sputtaniamolo pure questo sito".
> 
> ...


Rimarrai per sempre nei nostri cuori.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> niente ma ci stava bene




















PS:
danthe staffelli ha tagliato la corda e niente aperitivi. ha lasciato un pacchetto di marlboro vuoto, due marlboro con filtro spente a metà e una lattina di birra moretti vuota.


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra il Duce?


Forse perchè per il duce la prostituzione era una indispensabile funzione social-educativa. Egli stesso fu un grande frequentatore di bordelli e li raccomandava ai giovani fascisti.
Salvo circondarli poi con muri alti almeno 10 metri (i muri del "pudore"..).


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Forse perchè per il duce la prostituzione era una indispensabile funzione social-educativa. Egli stesso fu un grande frequentatore di bordelli e lo raccomandava ai giovani fascisti.
> Salvo circondare i bordelli con muri alti almeno 10 metri (i muri del "pudore"..).


è logico...occhio non vede cuore non duole...oppure lo zozzo sotto al tappeto. Il succo l'è quello


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2008)

*Vulvia*



Vulvia ha detto:


> Rimarrai per sempre nei nostri cuori.


Non esagerare.... già hanno fatto casino quelli che dall'aramaico hanno tradotto dagli antichi testi DUREVOLE in PER SEMPRE, adesso vogliamo essere recidivi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non esagerare.... già hanno fatto casino quelli che dall'aramaico hanno tradotto dagli antichi testi DUREVOLE in PER SEMPRE, adesso vogliamo essere recidivi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


contrita mi ritiro nelle mie stanze..


----------



## Old Lineadombra (9 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mettiamola così: perché un uomo deve pagare per fare sesso?
> Tu rispondi perché gli uomini vivono il sesso con maggior distacco emotivo e questo spesso cercano, pur senza aver difficoltà a poter trovare una donna disponibile.
> Io credo che questo sia un limite di alcuni uomini (non credo proprio che tutti ricorrano alla prostituzione) e che potrebbe essere superato culturalmente e lo sarà ...anche se in un futuro non troppo vicino.
> Ci sono moltissimi comportamenti che sono stati considerati naturali, irrinunciabili ed ...eterni che si sono modificati nel tempo.
> ...


 
E' vero, non tutti gli uomini ricorrono alla prostituzione, ma ricorrervi non è un "limite degli uomini", è la loro natura (prova a stare imbarcata sei mesi su una petroliera, poi vedi che scendi e vai dritta al casino).

Secondo me la faccenda non sarà mai superata culturalmente è troppo antica e perfettamente "transculturale" (penso, ad esempio, alla prostituzione sacra dell'antichità, o di alcune culture orientali).

Non pretendo di fare osservazioni originali e concordo che il matrimonio d'interesse non ha solo fini economici, ma anche di 'prestigio', potere e carriera (potrei farti innumerevoli esempi di vecchi professori universitari che si trombano - o si sposano - giovani ricercatrici che così hanno modo, a loro volta, di conseguire 'prestigio' o 'carriera', per dire la prima cosa che mi viene in mente e che non sia proprio legata unicamente al denaro).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> E' vero, non tutti gli uomini ricorrono alla prostituzione, ma ricorrervi non è un "limite degli uomini", è la loro natura (prova a stare imbarcata sei mesi su una petroliera, poi vedi che scendi e vai dritta al casino).
> 
> Secondo me la faccenda non sarà mai superata culturalmente è troppo antica e perfettamente "transculturale" (penso, ad esempio, alla prostituzione sacra dell'antichità, o di alcune culture orientali).
> 
> Non pretendo di fare osservazioni originali e concordo che il matrimonio d'interesse non ha solo fini economici, ma anche di 'prestigio', potere e carriera (potrei farti innumerevoli esempi di vecchi professori universitari che si trombano - o si sposano - giovani ricercatrici che così hanno modo, a loro volta, di conseguire 'prestigio' o 'carriera', per dire la prima cosa che mi viene in mente e che non sia proprio legata unicamente al denaro).


 Mi sembra che trovi difficoltà a rovesciare le questioni e continui a voler vedere la cosa come la risposta migliore e più naturale (e non culturale) a un'esigenza.
Lo deduco dal fatto che non vedi come deprimente, squallida, degradante la soluzione (sia di sesso mercenario, sia di matrimonio d'interesse) che valuti come quella di potere.
Io mi sentire altrettanto, se non più, sconvolta a pagare per fare sesso o a sentirmi sposata per interesse che a essere pagata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> (...)
> 
> Quando si parla di professioniste si comincia a ragionare dai 350/400 euro all'ora in su. In questa fascia di mercato nessuno obbliga nessuno a fare niente che quest'ultimo non voglia. In detti contesti non aumenta tanto l'avvenenza della signora, quanto la sua grazia e la sua partecipazione (ovviamente simulata, ma a volte è roba da Actor Studio). Ricordate che fascino e bellezza ai massimi livelli possono mettere in imbarazzo, quindi frequentate queste signore solo se siete sicuri di essere capaci di tener loro testa, in tutti i sensi (se non siete capaci, avete l'ansia da prestazione o, più genericamente, vi sentite sfigati tornate al punto 4).
> (...)
> ...


 Ho citato questa parte del post nell'altra discussione perché mi rende sempre perplessa il desiderio degli uomini di sentirsi sempre e comunque dispensatori di piacere.
Se mi sforzo di immedesimarmi in una persona che acquista sesso...sinceramente del piacere di chi me lo dovrebbe procurare non mi interesserebbe granché


----------



## Old Lineadombra (10 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra che trovi difficoltà a rovesciare le questioni e continui a voler vedere la cosa come la risposta migliore e più naturale (e non culturale) a un'esigenza.
> Lo deduco dal fatto che non vedi come deprimente, squallida, degradante la soluzione (sia di sesso mercenario, sia di matrimonio d'interesse) che valuti come quella di potere.
> Io mi sentire altrettanto, se non più, sconvolta a pagare per fare sesso o a sentirmi sposata per interesse che a essere pagata.


TI asssicuro che i vecchi professori di cui sopra sono felicissimi di giacersi con la ricercatrice trentenne (di turno). Se poi questo lo hanno ottenuto solo per il loro potere a loro (e a noi tutti, per la verità) importa relativamente.
Muta solo la ragione di scambio (in una bella storia amore/sesso; in una storia che ha altre basi potere/sesso).
Il fatto che le basi siano altre non è nè"bene" nè "male", è diverso, questo sì.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> *TI asssicuro che i vecchi professori di cui sopra sono felicissimi di giacersi con la ricercatrice trentenne (di turno). Se poi questo lo hanno ottenuto solo per il loro potere a loro *(e a noi tutti, per la verità)* importa relativamente.*
> Muta solo la ragione di scambio (in una bella storia amore/sesso; in una storia che ha altre basi potere/sesso).
> Il fatto che le basi siano altre non è nè"bene" nè "male", è diverso, questo sì.


E' ben questo che volevo farti notare...


----------



## Old Lineadombra (10 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' ben questo che volevo farti notare...


 
Ok, allora non avevo capito. La tornata di avvocati mi ha leggermente infastidito (e anche un po' rintronato).


----------



## Old Lineadombra (10 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho citato questa parte del post nell'altra discussione perché mi rende sempre perplessa il desiderio degli uomini di sentirsi sempre e comunque dispensatori di piacere.
> Se mi sforzo di immedesimarmi in una persona che acquista sesso...sinceramente del piacere di chi me lo dovrebbe procurare non mi interesserebbe granché


Non è questo il punto. Vedi, l'eccitazione femminile ha una grande parte nell'eccitazione maschile. Darsi da fare con una che guarda il soffitto e pensa ai casi suoi è una delle cose più avvilenti che possa capitare a un uomo. E' vero, in un rapporto mercenario è tutto falso, ma, a certi livelli, la finzione è quasi perfetta.

Succede un po' come nella narrativa. Gli specialisti la chiamano "sospensione dell'incredulità". E' il tacito patto che lega uno scrittore al suo lettore (o un regista allo spettatore) per cui quest'ultimo 'crede' a tutto ciò che leggerà per non rovinarsi il bello della storia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Ok, allora non avevo capito. La tornata di avvocati mi ha leggermente infastidito (e anche un po' rintronato).


 Capisco ...frequentazioni inquietanti...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non trovi che questa indifferenza per i reali sentimenti sia in contrasto con il desiderio di vedere invece coinvolgimento sessuale (o volervi fortemente credere) anche in rapporti mercenari?

Non è forse segno non tanto di un forte impulso sessuale naturale, ma di una paura dei sentimenti anche altrui?
Perché i sentimenti richiedono (anche quando chi ama non richiede nulla) reciprocità e sono incontrollabili?

Ovvero: non potrebbe essere che la spinta non sia tanto il sesso, quanto il voler tenere la situazione sotto controllo?



P.S. Sembro Carrie ...quasi quasi tolgo la mia foto e metto lei


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Non è questo il punto. Vedi, l'eccitazione femminile ha una grande parte nell'eccitazione maschile. Darsi da fare con una che guarda il soffitto e pensa ai casi suoi è una delle cose più avvilenti che possa capitare a un uomo. E' vero, in un rapporto mercenario è tutto falso, ma, a certi livelli, la finzione è quasi perfetta.
> 
> Succede un po' come nella narrativa. Gli specialisti la chiamano "sospensione dell'incredulità". E' il tacito patto che lega uno scrittore al suo lettore (o un regista allo spettatore) per cui quest'ultimo 'crede' a tutto ciò che leggerà per non rovinarsi il bello della storia.


Non è che a una donna faccia schifo vedere un uomo eccitato per lei, eh... ma, a parte che non è una cosa difficile da sperimentare, io non la immagino necessaria in un ipotetico rapporto mercenario.
Ma forse non ho abbastanza fantasia per immaginare un rapporto mercenario in cui un maschio possa essere totalmente passivo...impegnato a osservare il soffitto... ma cercavo di immaginare un'attività che non fosse legata necessariamente al piacere di lui (anche se un minimo di eccitazione è indispensabile... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Ottobre 2008)

ot
che carina che sei in questa foto persa!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ot
> che carina che sei in questa foto persa!!


O.T.
Grazie ...tanto tempo è passato...


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è che a una donna faccia schifo vedere un uomo eccitato per lei, eh... ma, a parte che non è una cosa difficile da sperimentare, io non la immagino necessaria in un ipotetico rapporto mercenario.
> Ma forse non ho abbastanza fantasia per immaginare un rapporto mercenario in cui un maschio possa essere totalmente passivo...impegnato a osservare il soffitto... ma cercavo di immaginare un'attività che non fosse legata necessariamente al piacere di lui (anche se un minimo di eccitazione è indispensabile...
> 
> 
> ...


Oggi col viagra abbiamo raggiunto la parità anche in quello!


----------



## Old Lineadombra (11 Ottobre 2008)

Viva il Viagra!


----------



## Bruja (11 Ottobre 2008)

*Sgrunt!!!*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Oggi col viagra abbiamo raggiunto la parità anche in quello!


Quasi parità, quella vera ci sarà a pari... stipendi!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Lineadombra (11 Ottobre 2008)

Su quello teniamo duro altrimenti come le paghiamo le signorine allegre?


----------



## Bruja (12 Ottobre 2008)

*!!!*



Lineadombra ha detto:


> Su quello teniamo duro altrimenti come le paghiamo le signorine allegre?


Non so se sei più mercenario tu o loro.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Su quello teniamo duro altrimenti come le paghiamo le signorine allegre?


Più signorine allegre per tutti!


----------



## Old Italia1 (12 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Più signorine allegre per tutti!


più stipendi per tutti!


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Più signorine allegre per tutti!


----------



## Old Italia1 (12 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


c'ha ragione....
mai sentito dire a qualcuno "più signorine depresse per tutti?"


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


Si scherza un po...


----------



## Old Lineadombra (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


 
Con uno slogan così le prossime elezioni le vinciamo noi!


----------



## brugola (13 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Su quello teniamo duro altrimenti come le paghiamo le signorine allegre?


allegre sto ciuffolo!!


----------



## Old Lineadombra (13 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> allegre sto ciuffolo!!


 
A 500 euro/ora sarei contento anch'io.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> A 500 euro/ora sarei contento anch'io.
















  'ffettivamente....
oggi sul corriere  c'era un' articolo  su una prostituta di 47 anni con 3 figli e *8* appartamenti a milano.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> 'ffettivamente....
> oggi sul corriere c'era un' articolo su una prostituta di 47 anni con 3 figli e *8* appartamenti a milano.


Vedete che a farvi ragionare ci arrivate........?


----------



## brugola (13 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Vedete che a farvi ragionare ci arrivate........?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Vedete che a farvi ragionare ci arrivate........?


eccerto, basta oliare qualche rotella e poi l'ingranaggio riparte


----------



## Old Lineadombra (13 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


>


 

Brugola, non mi smartellare sempre...... mi rintroni!


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> A 500 euro/ora sarei contento anch'io.


Porca ***** qua le tariffe aumentano ogni minuto che passa!
Non si era parlato di 350 euri?
Sto ***** di mutui americani ci colpiscono proprio sui generi di prima necessità!


----------



## Old Lineadombra (14 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Porca ***** qua le tariffe aumentano ogni minuto che passa!
> Non si era parlato di 350 euri?
> Sto ***** di mutui americani ci colpiscono proprio sui generi di prima necessità!


E' la guerra amico mio!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Porca ***** qua le tariffe aumentano ogni minuto che passa!
> Non si era parlato di 350 euri?
> Sto ***** di mutui americani ci colpiscono proprio sui generi di prima necessità!


giobbe ma che ti succede??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








comunque a te uno sconticino lo posso fare


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> giobbe ma che ti succede???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

